# Barred Plymouth Rocks



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Who is currently raising and/or breeding some nice Barred Plymouth Rocks???

Have any pics to share???


----------



## Marengoite (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a couple hatchery BPRs but nothing to brag about. They're standard grade utility fowl and do their jobs quite well. Lots of eggs. I would like to get hold of some good traditional style birds. Was thinking ordering some from Frank Reese over at Good Shepherd next year if I don't find a source here in Ohio.


----------

